# 2019 International Electronic Music Competition: Submission Mix Demo



## iemc (Aug 2, 2019)

Dear Composers, Songwriters and Producers,

We are calling for both Song Writing and Electronic Music works. You can hear a mix demo of some of our submissions at: 

Important Dates:
August 8: Deadline for submission
August 30: Online reviewing and public voting for shortlisted works will be shown live on Netease Cloud Music.
October 12: Award Ceremony at Music China Expo, Shanghai

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/2019IEMC

Guideline & Registration Form: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1susgp1n9qro2ms/AAA6wFtaxduymKOZoX-PwmT-a?dl=0 

Thank you,
2019 IEMC


----------



## iemc (Aug 5, 2019)

*2019 International Electronic Music Competition: Submission Mix Demo 2*

We have released the second mix demo of some of our submissions at: 

We are calling for both Song Writing and Electronic Music works. The deadline for submitting your works at 2019 IEMC is Aug. 8th.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/2019IEMC

Guideline & Registration Form: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1susgp1n9qro2ms/AAA6wFtaxduymKOZoX-PwmT-a?dl=0&fbclid=IwAR3BAe_7vryMpZMXhuBIqH3oBSOCmUPjC3oWCtKA65Xc7z9SJmn077FSrQE

Thank you,
2019 IEMC


----------



## iemc (Aug 6, 2019)

*2019 International Electronic Music Competition: Last Day*

Dear Composers, Songwriters and Producers,

The deadline for 2019 IEMC submission is August 8. We would like to remind you to complete your registration in time.

More Info:
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/2019IEMC
Guideline & Registration Form: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1susgp1n9qro2ms/AAA6wFtaxduymKOZoX-PwmT-a?dl=0&fbclid=IwAR3BAe_7vryMpZMXhuBIqH3oBSOCmUPjC3oWCtKA65Xc7z9SJmn077FSrQE

Reviewer introduction:

2019 International Electronic Music Competition is a professional, crossover and high-end competition hosted by the a group of the leading organizations in China's electronic music industry. We have invited many of the world-renowned musicians and industry experts to join our review panel.

Our reviewers include:

B6
B6, otherwise known as Lou Nanli, is from Shanghai, China. His career began in 1999 and he became one of China’s leading electronic musicians, composers and sound artists. He is also a well respected designer and installation artist. B6 has built up long-term collaborative relationships in China with many renowned musicians and singers. He also was the producer for many modern Chinese Pop musicians and albums. His collaborators include Li Quan, Wan Xiaoshen and Tan Weiwei to name a few. His songs have also secured No. 1 positions in pop charts as well as winning him numerous awards. Furthermore, in 2012, his early work My Post-Rock Yard was the accompanying music in a United Nations promotional short film.

Du Yun
Du Yun, a Chinese born international composer, multi-instrumentalist, vocalist and performance artist. She won the 2017 Pulitzer Prize for Music for her opera Angel's Bone. She was a 2018 Guggenheim Fellow. Du Yun was named as one of the 38 Great Immigrants by the Carnegie Corporation of New York in 2018 and received a 2019 Grammy nomination in the category of Best Classical Contemporary Composition for her work Air Glow.

ERIC ZHO
ERIC ZHO is the founder of Asia's electronic music titan, A2 Entertainment Group (“A2EG”). Under his guidance, A2EG created and launched the STORM festival brand in 2013. Since that time, the company has grown into the largest promoter in China for dance music with brands like STORM Electronic Music Festival, Corona Sunsets Festival, STORM Massive, STORM Prologue, STORM Aftermath, Black Knight, Now or Never, and DYT Presents. With the signing of AVICII, Alesso, Axwell^Ingrosso, Far East Movement, Alan Walker, Swanky Tunes, and many leading local Chinese DJs, the artist management subsidiary gave the birth to the need for the group to launch its own record label.

Jin Fuzai
Jin Fuzai is an esteemed Chinese composer. He studied at Shanghai Conservatory of Music and is notable for his longtime collaboration with Shanghai Animation Film Studio. He has composed for many of the most famous animation films in China, such as Nezha Conquers the Dragon King and Three Monksas. He also compose for live-action films and theatre, and received numerous awards for his works. His works include . In recent years, he has focused on teaching music, performance and musical at Shanghai Conservatory of Music.

More Reviewers will be revealed soon.

Thank you,
2019 IEMC


----------

